# Glue traps work wonders, but is there something better for spiders?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I only deal with an occasional spider but preventing more from coming in should probly be addressed from the outside. Since they can get through the smallest of holes, continued vigilance on the inside plus something around the foundation. That something is a choice you will make, standard sprays or environmentally friendly.

Bud


----------



## Theodore2 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have had fantastic success with a gallon of the indoor/outdoor pesticide (with sprayer) from HD. My unfinished basement had PLENTY of spiders and house centipedes. For the past 2years, once a year in early spring, i spray every soffit inside the basement, around each window and door, and along the outside perimeter of the house. Usually do this in the morning of a day where we (and our pets) are not going to be home until really late, as well as no rain. Has really cut down on the bugs inside the house. My theory is to kill the spiders, and the bugs (i.e. food) they're trying to eat in the house.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> My theory is to kill the spiders, and the bugs (i.e. food) they're trying to eat in the house.


Spiders are beneficial and they would not be there without a source of food.


----------

